# Sore mouth. PLEASE HELP!!!!!



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey everyone I went outside today and noticed one of my goats had sore mouth:/ 
How do you get rid of it??
How long does it take to get rid of it?? 

Please let me know ASAP cause I have some pregnant does, and if they kid soon I don't want their kids to catch it. Also I don't want any of my other heard to catch it or spread more.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It just runs its course. I believe it is about 2 weeks.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok thanks is there anything I can do to prevent others goats to get it in the future??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not really. It is one of those things that generally goes through the herd. Once they have it, they build immunities to that strain of it though.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Can it kill them??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. Luckily it is more of a nuisance thing. Just watch the sores.

You can put Today mastitis treatment on them to help the sores heal up faster.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Make sure they are eating and drinking enough.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You can also put Listerine on the sores.
Wear gloves when handling, I believe humans can get it.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok thank you all for your help. I'll go get the supplies tomorrow and put it on her.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

nancy d said:


> Wear gloves when handling, I believe humans can get it.


Very good advise, Nancy, you are correct.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

If you apply a mix of tea tree oil diluted with olive oil on their sores they will heal much faster.
Once they get the disease they are immune to it, but I believe the virus lives in the ground for a long time........


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

canyontrailgoats said:


> If you apply a mix of tea tree oil diluted with olive oil on their sores they will heal much faster.
> 
> Once they get the disease they are immune to it, but I believe the virus lives in the ground for a long time........


Ok how much tea tree oil and olive oil should I mix together?? Also do I just rub it on there or what??


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I use 2 tsp tea tree to half cup olive oil. Tea tree stings so you can adjust the ratio if your goats are really sensitive to it or if it's on the udder.
Tea tree oil works great for sore mouth as well as cold and canker sores, herpes and all those nasty things, it's great to have around.
Just make sure not to get it in their mouth it tastes nasty and is not healthy to ingest...


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Do you just rub it on??


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I used triple antibiotic on open sores - it won't sting and the petroleum based helps soften them better IMHO. If any of them have it really bad you may need to give penicillin for secondary infections, but most just get a few minor sores. The kids will probably pick it up from the ground even if the moms are clear by then (you know how kids are always chewing on everything!) but none of mine got it severely and it didn't effect their ability to nurse.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah the goat that has it isn't a kid but I have some kids on the way. She is eating fine and I wouldn't have even noticed it but then I saw something that looked like old feed at the corners of her mouth. I heals her head still and then I knew it was sore mouth. What causes sore mouth??


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

It's a virus. If it has never been on the property before a new animal must have brought it - but if you moved them there recently it may have been in the soil.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

We'll I brought in a new goat in November but she doesn't or didn't have sore mouth. And the goat who has sore mouth has been in that pasture for months.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Information about sore mouth.

http://www.aces.edu/pubs/docs/U/UNP-0063/UNP-0063.pdf


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

The new one could have been a carrier without symptoms, but the incubation period is much shorter I believe.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

The incubation period for sore mouth is like 4-7 days.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

GoatCrazy said:


> Information about sore mouth.
> 
> http://www.aces.edu/pubs/docs/U/UNP-0063/UNP-0063.pdf


Thanks for they site. It has been really cold at my house for the past few day could that have cause this??


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

*the not they sry


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I use campho-phenique on mine. Really dries it up. Can buy in allergy/ bite/ sting section of walmart pharmacy for about 4-5 bucks. 
People can definitely get it. A man here almost died from an allergic reaction to it this spring. His arms swelled to 5 times original size and almost had to be amputated. This is not a common reaction, but you must wear gloves. Also, anything the kid touches will be contaminated.
It lasts about 4 weeks. Once sores get dry, they are in final stages.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> I use campho-phenique on mine. Really dries it up. Can buy in allergy/ bite/ sting section of walmart pharmacy for about 4-5 bucks.
> People can definitely get it. A man here almost died from an allergic reaction to it this spring. His arms swelled to 5 times original size and almost had to be amputated. This is not a common reaction, but you must wear gloves. Also, anything the kid touches will be contaminated.
> It lasts about 4 weeks. Once sores get dry, they are in final stages.


Can you mix medications. Like could I mix campho-phenique and triple anti botic?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I wouldn't do that.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok which would you preferore??


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

Gentian Violet helped speed up the recovery for mine. Usually it takes several weeks. With gentian violet they dried up in days and healed in maybe a couple of weeks. 
As mentioned above, be sure the babies don't starve to death in the process.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

The babies were born on valentines day. Fortunately my herd got over it before their birth


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

But the virus lives on the ground for up to a year so they may still get it.
Orf is very contagious so be sure to wear gloves and wash your hands. My son got it and ended up in the hospital for 3 days. By the way, the incubation period is about 10 days so we didn't know rightaway.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok thanks you!! is there any thing I can put on the ground to remove the disease??!?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No there isn't.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh ok that is a bummer!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Some of my goats got over it quickly ... While one took forever. Now I have a pig that has a rash all over and I wondered if it could be the same virus ??


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Wow I don't knowing about pigs!!! It might be though.


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

anawhitfield said:


> But the virus lives on the ground for up to a year so they may still get it.
> Orf is very contagious so be sure to wear gloves and wash your hands. My son got it and ended up in the hospital for 3 days. By the way, the incubation period is about 10 days so we didn't know rightaway.


I had a friend had all her goats get it and she got on her hands and neck.


----------



## justspry (Feb 5, 2014)

We have a lamb with it right now and we plan to burn the ground and bedding  Its penned separately though .


----------

